# Fitting Rancilio Wand to New Machine



## Mifty12 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi,

i am am a total news so go easy on me.mi have read a lot about change the manufacturer supplied steam wand to a Rancilio Silva wand.. In my earnest to get it right I have purchased said wand only to find that my Gaggia Classic doesn't haventhe nut attachment as I expected but rather a ball and socket type affair which is connected internally with clips directly to the hoses so no easy way of removing the old wand. Does anyone have a ny ideas on how to change the wand and if solis it worth the aggro.

Cheers


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21693-Putting-a-Silvia-Wand-Onto-New-2015-Gaggia-Classics


----------



## Mifty12 (Feb 22, 2015)

Awesome, thanks. Annoyingly I was at the vey last stage then thought it wouldn't fit. Ah well back to it for another go lol.


----------



## Mifty12 (Feb 22, 2015)

Mifty12 said:


> Awesome, thanks. Annoyingly I was at the vey last stage then thought it wouldn't fit. Ah well back to it for another go lol.


All sorted, cheers


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Glad you got it fitted ok. Enjoy your cappuccinos!


----------

